# reader



## Quantz

Context : a royal family wedding in the UK.

Wonder what Camilla will wear ? she said.
He looked blank.
- *Reader*, she said, she married him."
She sipped her tea. They had brought old china mugs.
etc.

*Reader* ???


----------



## Carl75

Dans ce contexte je dirais "ordinaire".


----------



## Quantz

Thank you, but now, with your reply, I still do not get the "she married him" part.


----------



## Moon Palace

If it means _"ordinaire", _then I think _she married him_ is an ironic reference to Prince Charles who is often noticed for his plain looks.


----------



## Carl75

Peut-être le fait qu'elle soit mariée maintenant suppose qu'elle n'a plus besoin de faire attention à ses toilettes...


----------



## Quantz

Moon Palace said:


> If it means _"ordinaire", _then I think _she married him_ is an ironic reference to Prince Charles who is often made fun of because of his plain looks.



Really ? Charles hasn't been voted most elegant man of Britain once ?
Usually, I find he's _very_ elegant indeed.
Isn't there a double irony, meaning :

Tenue ordinaire, elle a épousé le Prince Charles, qui, comme chacun sait, ne porte que des tenues ordinaires…


----------



## Quantz

Carl75 said:


> Peut-être le fait qu'elle soit mariée maintenant suppose qu'elle n'a plus besoin de faire attention à ses toilettes...



Carl, last time I looked, I _never_ saw the Duchess of Cornwall in plain attire.
Maybe late at night in her bathroom, but here we have a high-profil wedding.


----------



## Moon Palace

hellstan said:


> Really ? Charles hasn't been voted most elegant man of Britain once ?
> Usually, I find he's _very_ elegant indeed.
> Isn't there a double irony, meaning :
> 
> Tenue ordinaire, elle a épousé le Prince Charles, qui, comme chacun sait, ne porte que des tenues ordinaires…



I agree on the double irony, but to me, _plain_ doesn't mean_ inelegant. _I was referring to the contrast between plain and eccentric as the late Queen Mother's hats were considered.


----------



## Carl75

Hello hellstan,

This is another definition, maybe the correct one:
a playing card marked on its back so that the suit or denomination of the card can be identified.


----------



## Carcass

"Reader, I married him" vient de Jane Eyre. Elle s'adresse directement au lecteur (reader) pour lui annoncer son mariage avec Rochester. La citation est très connue en Angleterre.
 
Si tu calques juste la 1ère phrase du chapitre 38 de Jane Eyre, ça n'aura pas le même effet en France… mais je ne vois pas d’équivalent.


----------



## Quantz

Moon Palace said:


> I agree on the double irony, but to me, _plain_ doesn't mean_ inelegant. _I was referring to the contrast between plain and eccentric as the late Queen Mother's hats were considered.




Meaning strict ?
Sans fioritures ?
Simple ?
Sans tralala ?
Sans chichis ?


----------



## Quantz

Carcass said:


> "Reader, I married him" vient de Jane Eyre. Elle s'adresse directement au lecteur (reader) pour lui annoncer son mariage avec Rochester. La citation est très connue en Angleterre.
> 
> Si tu calques juste la 1ère phrase du chapitre 38 de Jane Eyre, ça n'aura pas le même effet en France… mais je ne vois pas d’équivalent.



Bravo, Carcass. 
Buyt I just wonder how to render this in french to french _non cognoscenti _readers ?


----------



## Carcass

To clarify:

Female character is speculating about what Camilla is going to wear (at her forthcoming wedding). Male ch. has no clue what she's on about so she explains that she's referring to the wedding. No particular connotations at all about Camilla or Charles, to be honest, except perhaps that at the time, Camilla was being praised for her good taste in clothes. And everyone always cares about what Royals wear at weddings.

I wouldn't worry too much, it's not particularly powerful in English - I'd just have her clarify that she's talking about the wedding and drop the Jane Eyre reference.


----------



## Moon Palace

L'adjectif qui me vient à l'esprit, c'est _classique. _Mais ça n'a pas l'air de correspondre à l'idée suggérée par Carl75 que ce sont des vêtements de marque. 
Evidemment, la référence à Jane Eyre dans la formulation de la phrase ajoute à l'ambiguité, mais il me semble difficile en français de conserver les différents degrés d'ironie ainsi que l'allusion.


----------



## Moon Palace

Maybe: _style classique, chacun sait qu'elle l'a épousé? _


----------



## Quantz

Carcass said:


> To clarify:
> 
> Female character is speculating about what Camilla is going to wear (at her forthcoming wedding). Male ch. has no clue what she's on about so she explains that she's referring to the wedding. No particular connotations at all about Camilla or Charles, to be honest, except perhaps that at the time, Camilla was being praised for her good taste in clothes. And everyone always cares about what Royals wear at weddings.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much, it's not particularly powerful in English - I'd just have her clarify that she's talking about the wedding and drop the Jane Eyre reference.



Carcasss,
Char. 2 in fact remains "blank" not because he doesn't understand she talsk about the forthcoming marriage of some Camilla's distant cousin, but because he's busy minding other businesses than a matter of "chiffons".
Or maybe it is an allusion to the fact Camilla accepted to marry Charles not in Westminster, but in a more modest ceremony, because it was his second marriage ?
I'll try to make do with all your precious remarks. Something along these lines :
"– Une tenue sans tralala, reprit-elle. Après tout, elle a bien épousé Charles, et la cérémonie était plutôt discrète."


----------



## Carcass

Je ne vois pas d’où viennent la tenue sans tralala et la cérémonie discrète ?
_Reader_ fait partie de la citation et littéralement te donnerait : « Lecteur, reprit-elle, elle l’a épousé. »
Je te suggérerais plutôt de remplacer tout ça par une phrase un peu anodine du style « A son mariage, reprit-elle, je me demande ce qu’elle va porter à son mariage. »


----------



## Quantz

Carcass said:


> Je ne vois pas d’où viennent la tenue sans tralala et la cérémonie discrète ?
> _Reader_ fait partie de la citation et littéralement te donnerait : « Lecteur, reprit-elle, elle l’a épousé. »
> Je te suggérerais plutôt de remplacer tout ça par une phrase un peu anodine du style « A son mariage, reprit-elle, je me demande ce qu’elle va porter à son mariage. »




"Lecteur, reprit-elle, elle l'a épousé", serait totalement incompréhensible dans le dialogue. Je ne peux pas reproduire ici toute la page, mais c'est le problème : l'allusion est limpide en anglais, inacessible au lecteur français  ordinaire.


----------



## Moon Palace

Je suggérerais volontiers: _elle a bien fini par épouser Charles, même si ça s'est fait sans chichis. 
_J'insérerais _fini par_ car dans le livre de C. Brontë, le mariage est loin d'être prévisible ou attendu.


----------



## Carcass

Pourquoi une tenue sans tralala / une cérémonie discrete / sans chichis ?


----------



## Quantz

Moon Palace said:


> Je suggérerais volontiers: _elle a bien fini par épouser Charles, même si ça s'est fait sans chichis.
> _J'insérerais _fini par_ car dans le livre de C. Brontë, le mariage est loin d'être prévisible ou attendu.



Jolie piste, Moon, merci.


----------



## Quantz

Carcass said:


> Pourquoi une tenue sans tralala / une cérémonie discrete / sans chichis ?



Voir #14.


----------



## Carcass

Je ne vois pas cette idée dans le texte original, trop subtil pour moi, tant pis.


----------



## Carl75

Le traducteur est un traîte, c'est à l'origine une locution latine ou italienne, (je ne sais plus)...
Puisque le lecteur moyen ne pourra pas comprendre le contexte originel, il faut détourner le sens.


----------



## Quantz

Carcass said:


> Je ne vois pas cette idée dans le texte original, trop subtil pour moi, tant pis.



Pas une question de subtilité, mais de _signifiant._


----------



## Carl75

Il y a un livre de Michelle Roberts au Royaume-Uni portant le même titre. Peut-être ce livre est déjà traduit. Dans ce cas que dit le titre ?


----------



## archijacq

26ème tentative...:
pour ta gouverne
je te signale qu'elle l'a épousé


----------



## Carcass

hellstan said:


> Pas une question de subtilité, mais de _signifiant._


 
Dans le texte d’origine, on se demande simplement ce que portera Camilla à un mariage, avec au passage une citation de Jane Eyre. J’avais peur que l’allusion a une cérémonie discrète etc vienne d’un contre-sens sur _Reader_ mais… if you’re happy, I’m happy.
Je m'acharne : la citation est au passé mais s’utilise tout autant pour un mariage qui n’a pas encore eu lieu, attention au contexte.


----------



## harrythelm

Je suis d'accord avec Carcass. Il n'est pas question de tenue discrète.
Elle va s'habiller comme une femme membre de la famille royale est obligée de s'habiller. D'où le "blank look" qui manifeste son étonnement. Auterment dit, la question ne se pose même pas. (Elle n'a pas épousé un prince pour se mettre un jean troué.)


----------



## Mag38

Ce que veut dire Carcass, je crois, c'est que ce n'est pas la peine d'inventer des sous-entendus qui n'existent pas...
Comme quand on dit "en voiture Simone", ce n'est pas la peine de se dé_carcass_er pour trouver un personnage qui s'appellerait Simone... C'est juste une expression toute faite...


----------



## Quantz

Cher Mag,

Inutile de broder, en effet.
L'ennui, c'est que dans une traduction, si vous traduisez par "All aboard, Simone", pas un Anglais ne comprendra, faute de référent (ici, la langue
vulgaire française).


----------



## Mag38

_"pas un Anglais ne comprendra, faute de référent"_
D'où la symétrie avec le présent passage, que pas un Français ne comprend...


----------



## Quantz

Mag38 said:


> _"pas un Anglais ne comprendra, faute de référent"_
> D'où la symétrie avec le présent passage, que pas un Français ne comprend...



Exactement : ce qui n'est pas acceptable dans une traduction.


----------



## polaire

I immediately recognized this sentence as an adaptation of the first line of the last chapter of Jane Eyre.  I don't think it really makes a whole lot of sense in the context provided.

In the novel, at least three-quarters of the narrative is concerned with the tumultuous love of Jane Eyre for a difficult man with a past, Mr. Rochester.  He seems completely out of reach because of his higher station in life.  In the end, after many unpleasant surprises and reversals of fortune and separations, Jane finally meets Mr. Rochester again and still loves him.  She abandons a plan to marry another.  She is a very independent character (remarkably so during her earlier life of poverty and insignificance), so I`ve always taken the sentence ''Reader, I married him,'' as a final expression of a life-altering decision made on her terms.

In addition, I believe it's the only time (I could be wrong) that Jane addresses the reader directly.  It's a little jarring (deliberately) but effective.  We've been following her story closely and appreciate being included.

I get none of that from the paragraph that is the subject of this post.


----------



## Quantz

polaire said:


> I immediately recognized this sentence as an adaptation of the first line of the last chapter of Jane Eyre.  I don't think it really makes a whole lot of sense in the context provided.
> 
> In novel, at least three-quarters of the narrative is concerned with the tumultuous love of Jane Eyre for a difficult man with a past, Mr. Rochester.  He seems completely out of reach because of his higher station in life.  In the end, after many unpleasant surprises and reversals of fortune and separations, Jane finally meets Mr. Rochester again and still loves him.  She abandons a plan to marry another.  She is a very independent character (remarkably so during her earlier life of poverty and insignificance), so I`ve always taken the sentence ''Reader, I married him,'' as a final expression of a life-altering decision made on her terms.
> 
> I get none of that from the paragraph that is the subject of this post.



Agree, polaire.
Neither do I : in context, this is the marriage of a young girl with a young man, so not related with Jane Eyre in any way whatsoever.


----------



## Quantz

harrythelm said:


> Je suis d'accord avec Carcass. Il n'est pas question de tenue discrète.
> Elle va s'habiller comme une femme membre de la famille royale est obligée de s'habiller. D'où le "blank look" qui manifeste son étonnement. *Auterment dit, la question ne se pose même pas. *(Elle n'a pas épousé un prince pour se mettre un jean troué.)


*Auterment dit, la question ne se pose même pas. *


----------



## Xavier11222

Pourquoi ne pas tout simplement intégrer une citation connue sur la mariage dans la conversation. Apparemment, la référence implicite ne répond pas à la question de la tenue choisie. C'est peut-être ça qu'il faut garder - une réponse qui n'est pas une réponse. J'ai pensé à "Le mariage, c'est la robe !", qui est du Anouilh, mais je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit aussi facilement reconnaissable que la citation du texte original. 
(Hellstan, you always have the craziest, hardest questions.  )


----------



## Quantz

Xavier11222 said:


> (Hellstan, you always have the craziest, hardest questions.  )



Yes, I know, your Honor.
_Et voilà, madame, pourquoi votre fllle est muette.
Et allez, c'est pas mon père !
_


----------

